# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Αλλαγή χρώματος σε μωζαικ κανάρα

## gtsaka

εχω μια καναρα μωζαικ εδω και 2 μηνες η οποια οταν την πηρα ειχε λιγο κοκκινο στο φτερο ,μαλιστα πορτοκαλι γιατι απο οτι μου ειπαν δεν εχει παρει χρωστικη.Την εβαλα για ζευγαρωμα,δεν τα παει και πολυ καλα,αλλα εβγαλε ενα πουλακι και τωρα εχει αλλα 2 αυγα.Αυτο που μου εξανε εντυπωση ειναι οτι το πορτοκαλι στο φτερο απλωθηκε αρκετα και εγινε πιο εντονο.Εγω δινω λαχανικα (το μειγμα του τεμπελη,ενισχυμενο με λαχανικα που βοηθανε τον χρωματισμο)και χρωστικη(οχι πολυ),για να περασει το χρωμα στους νεοοσους,πως ειναι δυνατον να επηρεασε και ενηλικο πουλι στο χρωμα,εφοσον δεν περναει φαση πτερορροιας?

----------


## IscarioTis

Αυτο θελω να το δω και εγω

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν έχεις κάποιες φωτογραφίες πριν και μετά θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα. Μήπως ξεκίνησε ήδη η πτερόρροιά της; Μήπως έχασε κάποιο τμήμα από τα φτερά της και ξανά φύτρωσαν;

----------


## gtsaka

Δυστυχως δεν εχω φωτο πριν, γιατι δεν ημουν προετοιμασμενος για το...μετα,χαχα.Πτερροροια σιγουρα δεν εχει,τωρα αν εχασε για καποιο λογο φτερα και τα αναπληρωσε ,δεν ξερω δεν προσεξα κατι,αλλα ειναι μια λογικη εξηγηση.

----------


## VasilisM

Στα μωασικά ξεκινάμε χρωστική στις 45 μέρες...τώρα απλά καταστρέφεις τα μικρά...

----------


## gtsaka

Βασιλη το γνωριζω,ξεχασα να πω οτι μπηκε εκτακτως στο ζευγαρωμα με εναν κοκκινο λιποχρωμικο που περισευε,ισως οχι το ενδεδειγμενο ζευγαρωμα,παντως εβγαλε ενα πανεμορφο πουλακι μεχρι στιγμης.

----------


## kostasm3

φιλε μου καλησπερα..
μπορεις να ανεβασεις μια φωτο απο το πουλακι να το δω..
αλλα θα ηθελα οσο το δυνατον πιο κοντινες απο το πλαι..κ καθαρες..

----------


## gtsaka

καλησπερα Κωστα.Υποθετω οτι εννοεις το μικρο και οχι την μαμα.Θα την εβγαζα και αυτη,αλλα δεν ηθελα να την στρεσσαρω γιατι κλωσαει 2 αυγα.

----------


## kostasm3

καλησπερα γιωργο..
δεν εννοουσα το μικρο..την μανα ηθελα..
δεν χρειαζεται να την πιασεις..οπως θα ειναι στο κλαρι βγαλτην μια φωτο..
αυτο που θελω να δω αν ειναι οντως μωζαικ γνησιο..
ενταξει το μικρο ειναι κοκκινο λογικο γιατι την εχεις βαλει με κοκκινο...

----------


## sotos2908

Πολύ παράξενο φιλε μου!!!! Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρων εάν μας ανέβαζες φωτό της μητέρας έφοσον τελειώσει με τα καθήκοντα της!!!!!!

----------


## gtsaka

Καλησπερα παιδια.Οκ θα βαλω με πρωτη ευκαιρια,λογικα αυριο.

----------


## gtsaka

[IMG]  [/IMG]

----------


## kostasm3

η καναρα ειναι μωσαικη οντως..
απλα ισως να πηρε λιγο χρωστικη μετα την πτερορια κ επειδη εσυ δεν τις εβαζες να εχασε το λιγο κοκκινο που ειχε παρει στις γραμμες..

----------

